# Support groups for spouses/girlfriends



## victoria9095 (28 Jan 2016)

*Looking for support groups online?*

I'm having a heck of a time finding support groups on the internet for the armed forces. No problem finding a US based support group. My boyfriend goes off to basic training next month!!  [ 

_Thank you!_
​


----------



## newwifey (28 Jan 2016)

There is a virtual workshop coming up specific to families of new recruits: (you can register from anywhere in Canada)
http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?ca=ba6747e9-f193-4889-9761-8d485932e1c0&c&ch

Facebook has a ton of groups.  Start with the main one https://www.facebook.com/groups/2243536588/  and then you can search for a regional one later.

If you need more info, send me a message!


----------



## victoria9095 (28 Jan 2016)

newwifey said:
			
		

> There is a virtual workshop coming up specific to families of new recruits: (you can register from anywhere in Canada)
> http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?ca=ba6747e9-f193-4889-9761-8d485932e1c0&c&ch
> 
> Facebook has a ton of groups.  Start with the main one https://www.facebook.com/groups/2243536588/  and then you can search for a regional one later.
> ...



Okay great !! ive asked to join the group. Thanks a lot!


----------

